# Sharpening a Weed eater ght220 hedge trimmer?



## bullhead (Apr 23, 2013)

I want to sharpen the blade on an old Weed Eater GHT22o stainless hedge trimmer. I got the blade off, but instead of bolts holding the upper and lower blades together, it has what looks like pressed pins on it? Does anyone know if I can punch these out or would I need to grind them off? And can I use bolts and lock nuts in place of them? I will up load a picture soon as I can.

Thanks for the help
View attachment 292015
View attachment 292016


----------



## blades (Apr 23, 2013)

Rivets, grind off replace with appropriate size nylon insert lock nut and bolt. Lot of work if its an electric unit, maybe worth while if a gas powered one.


----------

